
Ionic 2 enters Beta - abrbhat
http://blog.ionic.io/announcing-ionic-framework-2-beta/
======
jonesb6
The performance improvements coming with Angular 2 are going to be a huge boon
to Ionic's historically clunkier parts like routing, as mentioned in the
article. My company's experience with Ionic has been superb and we are really
excited to see the possibilities its continual development will open up. Great
team, great product, great year coming up for Ionic.

